# Higher end rods and reels - Nrx, Stella etc.



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I've used my buddies nrx spinners a few times - they are awesome - but I have a hard time justifying the price difference versus performance difference versus $200 rods. In fly rods, you really can tell the difference when you spend a bunch more, but to me, not as much with the spinners.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

If you have a bunch of money piling up that is just in your way, I would say yes on the NRX rods.. Although, Loomis has the E6x rods that are awful nice for a third of the price.. you could replace everything you own with E6x and sustains for what one NRX/Stella combo would cost... I just don't see the value in the Stella's, they don't seem much better than the Sustain to me..


----------



## b.bates (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks just the feedback I was looking for. 

I wasn't really sure if they were worth it. 

I've also looked at the sustains and even the diawa saltist reels as well as the other Loomis rods


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

b.bates said:


> Looking for some advice and input on the higher end rods and reels.
> 
> Getting back into inshore fishing after a few years just going here and there.
> 
> ...


I really like the Sustain, Stradic #2. I have them on GLoomis Pro Green rods, GLoomis Greenwater rods, and Shimano Terramar rods (which I think are a great value). The Stella is sweet, but very expensive--just don't think the value is there.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Inshore fishing spend the money on the rods.On reels, anything over $200 is a waste of money,,,smooth and a good drag is what counts......................the fish are not that big!

GLoomis and Diawa reels


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a 7ft 6in NRX with a 2016 Stella 4000, Its kinda fun to fish with.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I have an older Stella 2500 on a Loomis Greenwater which I love, but honestly I wouldn't buy a Stella again unless I hit lotto. It's amazing, but I just cant justify it. I normally run Sustains on Greenwaters or St. Croix legend or avid inshores. Sustains are nearly as smooth as the Stellas but significantly heavier.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

b.bates said:


> Looking for some advice and input on the higher end rods and reels.
> 
> Getting back into inshore fishing after a few years just going here and there.
> 
> ...


I bought a Calcutta -- backlashes like crazy, now it sits on my workbench. For some reason I only fish bait casters. Now I fish Swedish Ambassadeurs ($100 range) so they are not top quality but very good. But I want good equipment. I'm always looking to upgrade. What I don't spend a lot on is rods. I fish Ugly sticks and stuff like that. I need to upgrade in that area.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Monty said:


> I bought a Calcutta -- backlashes like crazy, now it sits on my workbench. For some reason I only fish bait casters. Now I fish Swedish Ambassadeurs ($100 range) so they are not top quality but very good. But I want good equipment. I'm always looking to upgrade. What I don't spend a lot on is rods. I fish Ugly sticks and stuff like that. I need to upgrade in that area.


Ambassadeurs are bulletproof. I have a couple of my dad's that are older than me. I don't fish them every day but I pull them out and use them every so often and they still perform as good as always.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Have a set of Stella spinners and Shimano Metaniums on St. Croix Legend Inshore rods (no longer available) for tournaments. Both are smooth as silk but pricey. My everyday outfits are the new Sustains C3000HG on Loomis E6X and the new Chronarch HG, also on medium-light E6X. Super sensitive with enough backbone to handle most everything I encounter here on the flats and creeks. Loaded with 10-pound test Super Slick PP, The Chronarch can be fine-tuned where it never backlashes and it has plenty of drag.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I really like the new curado 70’s for the form factor and gear ratio’s available. Rods...I’m still searching for new ones I like. Quite honestly, I still fish the old green 100’s and 15 year old Shimano Compre rods. I have 4 100’s in back up mode but only 2 rods and they need to be rebuilt.


----------



## saltlifedoc (Jan 7, 2018)

For inshore stuff I agree with @topnative2 you just don’t need a $1000 reel for inshore. For spinning reels, the new Daiwa BG series are well regarded. I’ve been using them on my surf set ups for about a year now and zero problems.


If you want a high end rod just get a set built by the numerous custom rod builders in the state, you’ll support local businesses and get more way more bang for your buck. 

Also for a higher end baitcaster check out Daiwa Lunas on eBay. I’ve been scooping them up here and there for under 150 bucks.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Team-Daiwa-L...118387&hash=item2a8b1eb94e:g:74oAAOSwWCBZlwj6


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Zika said:


> Have a set of Stella spinners and Shimano Metaniums on St. Croix Legend Inshore rods (no longer available) for tournaments. Both are smooth as silk but pricey. My everyday outfits are the new Sustains C3000HG on Loomis E6X and the new Chronarch HG, also on medium-light E6X. Super sensitive with enough backbone to handle most everything I encounter here on the flats and creeks. Loaded with 10-pound test Super Slick PP, The Chronarch can be fine-tuned where it never backlashes and it has plenty of drag.


I have a couple of the newer Legend Extreme Inshores which I really like, except for the goofy white handles. I'd really prefer cork.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah, have fished them but prefer cork as well. The Legend Inshore series preceded the Extreme. Great rods.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just for the record.....I do not like the look of split butt rods.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have two E6X rods... great rods. Swapped in the inshore full cork handle after the split handles started breaking loose.

Also like the old school Shimano Teramar rods too...

I like my Diawa BG 3000 reel, very smooth and I also have had great luck with the model Shimano reel below the Stradic, cant remember the name but dark green color and has held up longer than my Stradic (had to replace those bearings).


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I've used my buddies nrx spinners a bunch - they are awesome. But - for spinning rods - I don't see spending much over $250 or so - the differences are too small to matter to me. Now fly rods - I think you can really tell the difference. For reels - I would go for super light weight in the $300 range.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

topnative2 said:


> Just for the record.....I do not like the look of split butt rods.


 Old School!



Zika said:


> Have a set of Stella spinners and Shimano Metaniums on St. Croix Legend Inshore rods (no longer available) for tournaments. Both are smooth as silk but pricey. My everyday outfits are the new Sustains C3000HG on Loomis E6X and the new Chronarch HG, also on medium-light E6X. Super sensitive with enough backbone to handle most everything I encounter here on the flats and creeks. Loaded with 10-pound test Super Slick PP, The Chronarch can be fine-tuned where it never backlashes and it has plenty of drag.


I thought .. The Legend Inshore won 2017 best saltwater rod at ICAST 2017. They have been revamped..


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes, very similar to mine. Might be a slight variation in the names, can't remember. Full small diameter cork handles, SCV graphite blanks and Kigan guides. Great action range.

I'm going to get a set of the Trek travel rods as soon as I turn in my winning PowerBall ticket.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

The Legend Inshore Extremes I have are a white SCV blank with some kind of weird synthetic white handle. I have a Avid inshore as well, which is a green blank with a full cork handle.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

New One. I am getting one to try.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

EdK13 said:


> New One. I am getting one to try.


If you don't like it, send it my way. Or if you do like it, either way.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Cool. Which model? Post up your impressions after you've fished it a bit.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> The Legend Inshore Extremes I have are a white SCV blank with some kind of weird synthetic white handle. I have a Avid inshore as well, which is a green blank with a full cork handle.


I fished with one of SC's chief design engineers using those rods in LA right after they were introduced. He was telling me about how much tooling went into the white synthetic grips. I'm like you though, Pirate, I prefer traditional cork. Don't care much for EVA grips, either, even though they weigh less. 

I also like real corks in my wine bottles, not that fake sponge crap.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

EdK13 said:


> Old School!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought .. The Legend Inshore won 2017 best saltwater rod at ICAST 2017. They have been revamped..


Winning an ICAST award is as meaningless as a high school prom queen award, it has no reflection on the actual quality of any given product.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice but I already blew my trump bump on a willy.


https://www.tackledirect.com/st-croix-legend-tournament-inshore-spinning-rods.html


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

bobber said:


> Winning an ICAST award is as meaningless as a high school prom queen award, it has no reflection on the actual quality of any given product.


Curious about your basis for this remark? Are you in the tackle industry or just an opinion? Or are you a KastKing investor?


----------

